# Validity date of notary seal



## gourab (Aug 1, 2011)

I have some documents that would have notarized date older than six months before I submit them to DIAC. Will they be still considered valid or do I need to get them renotarized?

Thanks,
Gourab


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

they will be considered


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

the date on the stamp should be the deciding factor.The notary stamp will clearly state the date when his/her practice expires.Hence till that date the document is valid.
As for DIAC, they just need the docs. to be notarised so you should be fine ....


----------

